# Luca is hospitalised



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am super sorry to hear about this. I hope things go well tomorrow and that you get a good prognosis. Tpoos can be delicate little guys.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Oh poor Luca! I’m hoping the surgeon is able to set your mind at ease tomorrow. It is so hard when you have to leave them behind when they’re hurt.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry to read this. I hope the vet is able to provide a good prognosis tomorrow. How are you holding up?


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Oh poor little dog!!! I am so sorry to see this! 

Best wishes, hope surgeon has good news.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

I feel so sorry for Luca, but am glad we followed our gut feeling and took him to the vet. I am irrationally feeling guilt ridden, despite not being able to avoid the accident. The alternative would be no play, which really isn't an alternative.
Yeah tpoos are really fragile and Luca is such an acrobat. He like an accident prone kid, who always is at the ER for something. When he was a pup he ran from a larger dog on a leash, tripped and hit his head on a cobblestone and had a concussion. Another time, while having a zoomie, he broke his tail. After that, he jumped from a wall onto a lower plateau and damaged his knee, resulting in knee surgery with a pin in his knee as a result.
I am really quite devastated. I worry about what the surgeon might say tomorrow.

Thanks for all your compassion


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so sorry - poor Luca and poor you. He is in the best place, with the pain under control, but I suspect you won't get much sleep tonight even so. Hoping for a good prognosis tomorrow.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I am so, so sorry, Minie. Luca is in the right place for now, and they will keep him comfortable. Please go easy on yourself.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh no! Poor you and poor Luca. I hope Matteo isn't too upset at having his brother in the hospital.


----------



## Footprints&pawmarks (Mar 8, 2021)

We try our best to keep them safe and healthy, and then feel terrible when even our best efforts fail to prevent something, anything from happening.

You're a good poodle parent, and we're all here for you. Sending you hugs and the very best wishes for his speedy recovery.


----------



## daabor (Jan 31, 2019)

I'm so sorry this happened to Luca and you! It must be so hard to leave your pup at the vets, but if he is on pain meds, he is most probably in a twilight type of sleep and just glad the pain is gone. I hope you get wonderful news tomorrow.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

I am so sorry, Minie! 😭 Praying for Luca and for you 🙏


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

So sorry to hear this! Gentle hugs all around.


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

Sorry to hear that and hoping the surgeon gives you good news.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh no, I’m so sorry. Poor little guy, Luca, I hope the surgeon has good news for you.


----------



## ivy1 (12 mo ago)

So sorry to hear about Luca. I had a toy who fell off the couch and hurt his hip. He cried out in pain. The emergency vet nor his regular vet could schedule surgery. The 3rd vet did the surgery right away. That was day 3. The 3rd vet became my new vet. He simply removed the round ball socket. Bud was suddenly not in as much pain. And there was never a problem with the hip. Before surgery we had to carry him outside. While he bit us, because of the pain. Hoping Luca heals just as well. Sometimes it's just an accident. Bud had fallen many times before without an issue.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Prayers for Luca - and you (((HUGS)))


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

I am so very sorry to hear about Luca. I hope the surgeon gives you a good prognosis. You and Luca will be in my thoughts.


----------



## DogParentofOne (10 mo ago)

Minie said:


> Today, Luca and Matteo were playing fetch. Luca is always fastest and gets the ball first. When Matteo came back with the ball, we knew there was something wrong. We went to see where Luca was, and he was just standing shaking with his tail down. We thought he had broken his tail again and took him to the emergency vet. They did a thorough check and he was very sore at the end of his spine, just before his tail. The vet gave him som morphine and did an x-ray. Tail and spine were fine. So a new x-ray. His hip socket is fractured all the way through. They are keeping him overnight, so they kan give him a heavy dose of pain medication and tomorrow a surgeon will assess what to do. We are so sad. We didn't see what ha. I can't believe Matteo was involved, as he is always a couple of meters behind and Luca is so fast. We are wondering if he ran into something. He didn't yelp or anything. Neither did he when being examined. Only when the pain was unbearable did he flinch. What a brave little dog.


Awww poor Luca! I hope he heals fast & well!


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

Oh, I’m so sorry to read this and hoping that you will soon know what path needs to be taken for his healing. Accidents do happen, and I hope you will not be hard on yourself. Keep us posted! Hugs to you and Luca!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Keeping you all in my thoughts and sending hope for a good outcome.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

So sorry to hear. Praying for a full recovery 🙏.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

He has been so restless looking for Luca


cowpony said:


> Oh no! Poor you and poor Luca. I hope Matteo isn't too upset at having his brother in the hospital.


 Matteo has had a restless night looking for Luca everywhere.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Thanks all for your reassuring words and prayers


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Minie said:


> He has been so restless looking for Luca
> 
> Matteo has had a restless night looking for Luca everywhere.


Sweet puppy misses his big brother 💐🌸🌼. Gentle virtual hugs all around.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

How traumatic for you all. Hope Luca recovers quickly and doesn't suffer too much in the process. Poor babe. Sending hugs to you all.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Thinking of you all


----------



## babyscout (Feb 28, 2021)

Get well soon!


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Luca is now home. The surgeon has decided not to operate. She says it will grow back together with rest. Luca has a plaster with pain medication on his side. We should keep Matteo and Luca separated for four weeks and only take Luca out to potty. He should rest and let his hip heal. I can't believe how difficult it is to keep him calm. He runs all over the place, jumps given half a chance etc. I know it's the pain med that are slurring his pain, but it's going to be four difficult weeks.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

It's so good to hear that he's home. I don't doubt they're going to be very difficult weeks ahead but I hoped that surgery wasn't going to be necessary after doing some research yesterday.

I hope he's ok being crated, and hope for these weeks to go by quietly. The healing rest is imperative 🙏


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> It's so good to hear that he's home. I don't doubt they're going to be very difficult weeks ahead but I hoped that surgery wasn't going to be necessary after doing some research yesterday.
> 
> I hope he's ok being crated, and hope for these weeks to go by quietly. The healing rest is imperative 🙏


Luca hates his crate so he's in the bedroom with a comfy bed and door closed. That seems to calm him down. He was just glad to come home. The vet said he had had a good calm night but in the morning, he realised he wasn't home and put up a fuss. He cried until he was picked up.
Matteo lay on the other side of the bedroom door sniffing and scratching 5o get in. So now he's in the living room and dining room. We've never had so many closed doors in the flat 🤣
Thanks for your support 🤗


----------



## CharlietheToy (Oct 20, 2021)

I'm so sorry you and Luca (and Matteo) are going through this. Some years ago, I fell on our Polish Lowland Sheepdog when a puppy gate collapsed, and her pelvis was broken on both sides. It was a horrible experience, and I felt terribly guilty. Our vet also advised against surgery, so we just tried to keep her quiet until the bones healed. We kept her in an enclosed area in the kitchen to the extent we could. The vet told us she might be prone to arthritis later on if the injury did not heal correctly, so every time she started running around, that was all I could think about. But she did recover and went on to many more happy years of frisbee and fetch. I wish the same for Luca!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Good news he is home and surgery is not needed, but 4 weeks is going to seem a long time. I found that things became easier when both Sophy and I accepted complete rest and the routines that went with it as the "new normal" - in her case I had been warned that jumping or running could cause the damaged disc to blow her spinal cord to smithereens, so was extremely careful as you can imagine! We got through the weeks with scent games, puzzle toys, stuffed Kongs, and anything that could be played at floor level without running around.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I am so happy Luca is home!! All day I've checked again and again for updates. Thank goodness this is survivable, and with rest Luca can heal. It's going to be a long several weeks, but well worth it. Would Luca tolerate an ex-pen out with you, or does he know to limit motion in the bedroom better?


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm amazed by the wealth of information in this thread, and that so many people have managed similar health scares. Wishing Luca a full recovery!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

(((Hugs)))


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am really glad Luca is home and no surgery is needed. I wish you success with keeping him calm and quiet.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

Glad the vet thinks it will heal. Maybe we can start an enrichment/puzzles thread to share ideas to keep him entertained and help pass the time!


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Great news! I understand the challenges of trying to keep an active dog from aggravating or reinjuring a fracture. I had the same issues when one of my JRTs broke a front leg. Good luck. Happy sends get well wishes to Luca.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

This sounds so difficult, but I'm thrilled to hear surgery isn't needed and that he will be okay!! 🙌


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

I'm so happy to hear that Luca won't require surgery and that he is now at home. I'm sending many wishes for a speedy recovery.

As you've said, the four weeks of rest won't be easy for an active tpoo. Kukla is extremely energetic and it was definitely a challenge keeping him from running around following his neuter. I hope that Luca soon adapts to his period of "bed rest".

You and Luca will continue to be in my thoughts.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

How are you all doing, Minie? Thinking about you 🌻🌷⚘🐩.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Streetcar said:


> How are you all doing, Minie? Thinking about you 🌻🌷⚘🐩.


Thanks for asking. It's been quite worrying. Luca has been in tremendous pain. He has been shivering and baring his teeth. Not aggressively but more like clenching his teeth. We didn't sleep a wink last night. We took him to our own vet today and she was frustrated. She hadn't received the papers from the emergency vet and she believed Luca was not treated correctly for his pain. So I am really sorry that he has suffered unnecessarily. He is now on different pain medication and had laser treatment. Tomorrow he is going for laser treatment again and another intramuscular pain shot. This evening Luca seemed happier. Thank goodness our own vet has created a new treatment plan.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

That's disheartening but sounds like your own vet will get him back on track. It feels terrible, thinking that we've let our pups down, but hold the thought that you and your vet will always keep trying to make things better for him. I'm reassured to hear that he was doing better after changing the pain management. 

How does the laser treatment work?


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Our vet uses https://www.thedrakecenter.com/serv... for dogs employs,heal at an accelerated pace.
I found a clinic with an English explanation. He has had it after his knee surgery and when he broke his tail. It really is quite amazing. You can actually see Luca relax during the treatment. In the hours after he has more energy and appetite.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

You’ve been on my mind. I’m sorry to hear of Luca’s troubles, but I’m glad your vet has a plan that is helping.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am sorry things were still on the rough side. The cold laser works very well for many things for both people and dogs. I am wishing for the best of a turn around.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm glad your vet is addressing the pain issue. Dogs are usually so stoical. Luca must have been very uncomfortable to act as he did.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I am horribly sorry about the pain Luca has endured, and pray his journey forward is eased.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Luca has had another round of laser treatment and is definitely happier. He's going back on Monday for a third round. What a relief. He can even sleep quite peacefully. He is definitely on the mend


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

Minie said:


> Luca has had another round of laser treatment and is definitely happier. He's going back on Monday for a third round. What a relief. He can even sleep quite peacefully. He is definitely on the mend


I'm so happy to read that Luca is feeling better. I hope he continues on the road to recovery.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Happy news!


----------



## ivy1 (12 mo ago)

Oh good. Glad things are looking up. We did laser too. For a back issue. It helped.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Great update 🥰!!


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Luca is definitely feeling less pain. He is now bored and restless. He's had it with puzzle games and wants to go for walks. He is only out for potty trips. Nothing like an impatient dog - only three weeks to go😄


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Laser treatments are a beautiful option, my vet prescribed tramadol as pain management and for its sedative effect post Beatrice's knee surgeries


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

That's good news that Luca is now feeling less pain. I hope the 3 weeks go by quickly. Perhaps, as Twyla, mentioned, a sedative for Luca might help ease his restlessness.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Luca is off to the very again today. He's thrown up last night and again this morning. He also is due for another laser session. We'll have to talk about his restlessness, as he keeps trying to see the world from a vertical stance. That's definitely not good on the hip.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh dear, I hope it's easily solved. Worrying... Hugs sent for sure.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

We're here for you...


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Hoping for good news


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

How are you dealing with all this? It's a lot for Lucca's humans too.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Dianaleez said:


> How are you dealing with all this? It's a lot for Lucca's humans too.


Thanks for asking. We are holding up fine. Just wishing Luca a speedy recovery. They have put him on different pain medication, as it might be the culprit. So hopefully he'll stop throwing up.


----------

